# Alpine VS nubian



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

I am in ffa and I want to show goats. I bought a goat from a girl that said she was a show goat and the goat did well at the state fair. But as I asked her after she was at a adga show if my doe would do as good as hers she told me no (but move) I'm thinking of switching to nubians. .. I love my alpine to death but I never seem to be able to find them around. I helped another friend of mine show today with her nibians and I had a BLAST!! They are such sweeties and she says there are a lot of good line out there. What would you guys say between the two?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What was it about the Nubians that made it more fun? The fact that there were more in the ring?


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Any goat can be sweet if you raise it right. I love alpines. I have a fullblood and a cross.
I'm sure I'd love nubians too. Go with what fits your tastes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Where are you located? My personal opinion on the matter is that Alpines have been bred for quality for longer than the Nubians, so there are a lot of area's where most Alpines are the stronger breed. But it really all boils down to what breed you prefer, since you are going to the the one looking at them every day, and caring for them every day.

She has no idea if yours would have placed as good as hers (yours might have even beat hers), every judge judges them differently. Hers may be champion at one show under one judge, and hers might be dead last at another show under another judge.
Yours may very well place as good as hers, and she might have told you no because she doesn't want further competition. 
If she placed well at state fair, she will probably place well at smaller fairs, and the same state fair. 

I personally like Alpines more (as you can see, lol). I raised both for a while, and I just kept coming back to the Alpines. I like Alpines the best over any other breed out there.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

I own Alpines and Nubians. I love both breeds but I may be switching to more Nubians than Alpines. Alpines seem kinda bossy with other goats, but love their humans. I love the Nubians, I personally like their milk taste better(higher butterfat). I think they are beautiful and adorable, BUT they are noisy and sometimes stubborn. Good luck with your decision!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I prefer nubians..their attitude, looks, everything. But that's my personal opinion! If you like alpines do alpines, if you decide you like nubians better than get some nubians. 

That's why goat raising is fun, there's a breed of goat for each person's taste. Variety is the spice of life


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes friends can be jealous of your successes. Don't take the opinion of one person! If you like
Alpines, by all means, show them! Nubians are fun, too! But, like what has been said, one show you might
do great, the next terrible! That is the fun and challenge of goat shows!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nubians are a dime a dozen in my area. Show classes are full of Nubians, the other breeds not so much.

Just because she said your doe wouldn't do well doesn't mean she won't. The only way to find out for sure is to take her to a show.

I have Nubians. They are not all sweet. They are stupid, loud, obnoxious and stubborn. Alpines can be stubborn, but they are stubborn for a reason. Nubians are just stubborn because they are stupid.

American Nubians are looked down on in the shopw ring. They are the only breed group that has that stigma. In other breed groups, American is as good as Purebred. I have both, American and Purebred Nubians. I think my Americans are every bit as good as the Purebred, but they tend to be discriminated against in the show ring. 

I agree with Little bits abotu the Alpines being bred for quality longer than the other breeds. They were the most popular for a lot of years, long before the other breeds. Look at an Alpine from the 60's and then compare it to a Nubian. Man, some of those Nubians were horrid. Droopy udders, steep rumps, really bad feet and legs and low production. Alpines were quality back then.


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a french alpine and I love her to death..I didn't get to show her this year because she got worms really bad and we went going to be here for our county fair and we won't be here for the state fair. She needs some more meat on her bones anyway I'm hoping next year to show her if I can find any registered alpine bucks to breed her to. This is her Cherve!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

AGAIN, it is not the Nubians who are stupid loud and obnoxious...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Spend some time with my Nubians. The get lost in the middle of my barn. In a 4 foot section. I have yet to have a Nubian with any sense at all, whereas the other breeds are very smart.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The nubians I've been around were sweet, in your face friendly, well mannered, loud, and pretty darn intelligent. I love their Roman noses and long ears! 

I guess you got the short end of the nubian stick


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My Nubians aren't dumb at all, in fact I am impressed with their intelligence. They also aren't loud. The loudest goat I own is half Nigerian Dwarf half Nubian. Yes my Nubians bleat some but it is almost always either in greeting or when something is actually terribly wrong. And I guess obnoxious is a point of view. Mine love people and want to be in your back pocket all the time and I guess to some that could be considered obnoxious, I personally like it. I wouldn't want a stand offish or wild goat. 
I know all this is a matter of opinion, but I have to say I really dislike it when someone describes an animal as stupid especially a whole BREED of animals. That is just too general of a statement. And animal intelligence isn't the same as human intelligence. We can't expect it to be.


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

This is my girl luna. She's cuter than a button and a very sweet girl. She isn't registered but as some lamachas at our county fair proved unregistered goats can do big things as well!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think I've seen "stupid" goats in almost every breed. There's always one in the bunch! Actually(to be nice) I wouldn't even call them stupid , they just have a different thought process than the rest. Animals will be animals, regardless of breed.

Luna is adoreable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What was it about the Nubians that made them fun to show? Why couldn't you have just as much fun showing your Alpine?


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

Not sure... it could be that I haven't gotten to show with my alpine girl yet this year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Frenchalpinegirl125 said:


> This is my girl luna. She's cuter than a button and a very sweet girl. She isn't registered but as some lamachas at our county fair proved unregistered goats can do big things as well!


Luna is adorable! I love her hat! I have purebred Nubians and an alpine cross.

All my Nubians have completely different personalities and definitely some smarter than others. One is very loud, the others not so much. None of them are stupid, they are very smart animals that seem to think about everything they do. They all love to be close to me and with me every second they can!

Now my alpine cross.. He is a wether, he is very smart and can get very jealous! He is my only horned goat so this can be a problem sometimes. But for the most part he was trained like a dog since he was my first goat and I didn't have other goats for 4 months when I got him. He knows "NO" he listens fairly well and he is just as cuddly as my Nubians but not as loud! He may give a cute little bleet when I walk away but nothing like my 2 yr old Nubian doe who screams as if she is being killed every time I walk away from the barn....

So who do I like best?? I couldn't tell you! I do not have a PB alpine but I love my alpine cross and I love all my Nubians!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I love my nubians <3 They are such sweethearts, they stay by eachother at all times, and they are absolutely darling! I have never owned alpines though, so i can't say anything about them but i am sure they are great two! Fallow your heart


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Frenchalpinegirl125 said:


> This is my girl luna. She's cuter than a button and a very sweet girl. She isn't registered but as some lamachas at our county fair proved unregistered goats can do big things as well!


I love the hat! Did you make it?


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Spend some time with my Nubians. The get lost in the middle of my barn. In a 4 foot section. I have yet to have a Nubian with any sense at all, whereas the other breeds are very smart.


My nubians are very smart :kidblack:


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, I get that reference to the American Nubian issue. My two Mega-Milkers does are American, due to a doe back in the early 70s in their lineage that was registered NOA. A doe that contributes about 1/2000 of my milker's genetic material (I did the math) keeps her from being Purebred. 

It is okay to experiment. We thought about going Mini Nubian for a while, but once Bree had her boys, we decided to keep Shady boy as herd sire for our other girls. 

Tempers and "fun factor" within the same herd vary from goat to goat, even with in the same breed:
Bree is obnoxious and bossy
Ruby is ditzy and completely loveable
Molly is very intelligent (knows how to unlock hook latches at six months old) and friendly with me (still scared of my kids) plus she is very feminine
Silvie is sweet, not as smart as her sister, but endearing with her lopsided facial markings
Shady is warming up to me now that we sold his brother, and is extremely cute. He wants me to give him attention a lot more now. He gets along very well with other animal species, and shows some other positive traits.

Try to figure out why you want to switch, or consider more than one breed. Plenty of folks on here and IRL in my area have more than one breed of show goat.


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

No a friend of my dad made it. She was just modeling it for me")


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Alpine? Nubian? Why choose?!?! 

I couldn't. So I breed Alpine/Nubian crosses. I get the best of both worlds and a few unique characteristics to boot--like airplane ears!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Now I want an alpine! Do they get along with Nubians? I hear some breeds can be particular..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Also, in our case, we made our choice based on butterfat content of the milk. My kids can't do cow products, so goat products need to be able to be turned into butter, cheese, etc.... That is what sold us on Nubians. We decided on them over Nigerian Dwarves because they have such cute, floppy ears, but it was between those two breeds and Lamanchas. The stupid, superficial thing of the Nubian ears sealed the deal.


----------

